# Finally bought my sailboat!



## Patbarbeau (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading and dreaming about sailing for a few years. Every spring, I would buy all sailing magazines I could find and surf on the web for information. Since I have very little sailing experience, I was looking for a forgiving boat to start and I settled for a 1975 Grampian 26 that I bought last week. It does not have too much work to be done on it so I hope to start sailing soon. I will also get the help of my uncle who built his own 31 footer in his garage completely himself (took him 6 years).

I am just really excited and I like reading the sailnet forums. So much to learn and nice adventures to read about.

A new and happy sailboat owner...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Congratulations!

Let's see some pictures, shall we?

Also, one bit of advice, if I may....

Summer is short. Get the safety and operational problems fixed and start sailing her as soon as you can. Worry about the cosmetic stuff later. Don't waste the summer!

David


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase, and welcome to the board! Post a few pics when she is splashed!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the new boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the boat!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, concur on priorities - fix for sailing, sail, buff and polish during down time.

My first boat was a Grampian 26, it's a forgiving boat.


----------



## Patbarbeau (Jul 25, 2008)

*Here are some pictures of her*

Thanks for the replies! Here are some pics of her taken by previous owner last summer:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congratulations man, cool looking boat.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard, and don't say you "settled for a Grampian 26", you've got yourself a really nice boat. For years a friend of mine right down the dock had a Grampian 26, he loved the boat.


----------



## landlockvasailor (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice pics, wait till it cold to work on, get out there !


----------

